# Now for a really scary holiday - CHRISTMAS!



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi everyone. A new site has been created which is basically the same thing as hauntforum.com but instead it is santasprojects.com
Here is the link:
http://www.santasprojects.com/ Thanks, and Horrid Holidays:jol:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It actually resembles www.hauntprojects.com more than Hauntforum.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

ya sorry, i wrote hauntforum but i really ment hauntprojects.com
thanks Dr Morbus and sorry for the messing up!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the plug, Hallow.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks for site halloweenie...


----------

